# 1000lt Aquarium 20 Red Bellied Piranhas



## 4doormafia! (Sep 4, 2008)

Hy there,

here is my aquarium:

Total liters 1010lt
Aquarium with 20 Red Bellied Piranhas between 15 and 25cm with almost 3years old

Aquarium sizes:
175l*80h*70w

Sump:
98l*39h*48w
with eihem compac 5000+ pump
2 jager 300W heaters + 1 jager 150W

here are some photos and videos:
(the colors of them are not the best since they were moved to this aquarium just a few days)
the qualitty of the photos is my foult as i've a ****ty camera

front:




side:


zoom:


sump:


tour:





eating:





love the forum

congrats from Portugal


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Now thats an awesome setup! Nice and clean!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet! Looks awesome


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice set up


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking setup. Love the size of that tank. Correct me if I am wrong, but 1000lt = ~260g tank?


----------



## 4doormafia! (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you all, unfortunatly i've lost one of my Reds in this days, since I haven't been at home for a week and they got hungry...

that is right 260 Us gallons

congrats


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice setup and reds you got there!!!...They both rock like an AUGUST BURNS RED concert!!!...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

is that a pillow


----------



## 4doormafia! (Sep 4, 2008)

lol no it isn't, it is 2 nets with a total of 50Lt of clay inside


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

slick looking setup









its clean, minimalistic but looks awesome


----------

